# UPC Questions



## abstractline2003 (Sep 22, 2007)

I am very very confused about this UPC Code thing. I have went on different sites to try to get an understanding. 

My questions is does each piece of garment that is sold to a retailer need its own specific UPC code, whether it is the same size, color, design, etc ?

If this exact same garment is reordered by the same retailer will I need to give it a new UPC Code although it is the exact same shirt as the one they have sold out of? please help me


thanks


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

All items of the same style/color/size/whatever would have the same UPC code.

All pink spaghetti strap little kitty in the pocket size M would have the same code, no matter who you sold them to or how many. All Levis 505's size 28x32 have the same code. 

Every 8 oz tube of Crest toothpaste has the same code, every 5 pack of Doublemint gum, every 12 pack of Bud Light.

The bar code represents a product, not a specific item. You are not assigning serial numbers to your shirts, just a code to help the store reorder.
.


----------



## abstractline2003 (Sep 22, 2007)

thank you for your help. Just to be sure. 

if I have a size medium pink basic tee and I had a large pink basic tee. (the exact same shirt, same style, but different sizes: would these two shirts have the same UPC code?)


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

No. Each would have a different code.

You may have seen the term SKU, or Stock Keeping Unit. Each different item is a seperate SKU. They will want to track how many small, how many medium, etc. they sell for reoder purposes.

If you only sell in prepacks of assorted sizes and do not let your customers specify specific sizes, then one UPC for all would be OK.
.


----------



## abstractline2003 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you sooo much for all the knowledge.


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

how much does it cost to get a UPC?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

There are some people who buy blocks of them and resell them. You might get one in the $ 100 range. Maybe a dozen for guessing $ 800. You can search for them and find some sellers.

If you really want to use UPCs for an entire product line you need to join the group. I have no idea what that costs.
.


----------



## Sheila1978 (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys,

The cost of upc code varies from $30 to $100 and off late I have also seen resellers selling upc bar codes for $3.99!!! However, be very careful during the selection process since most of them have either some type of annual fees, hidden fees etc. Many of them also sell used upc codes (which means that they were using the same code for some other product) but now re-issuing the codes - this could get you in SERIOUS trouble!!

I recommend a site called www.upccode.net that charges $89/upc code but are very very professional with their service. They do a great job in explaining the pros and cons of buy upc codes from GS1 vs. resellers like them selves and why some resellers can afford to sell them cheap and low. 

I require these single barcodes frequently (every 2-3 months) from all my research I am came to the conclusion that www.upccode.net is my best bet.


----------



## tru80 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have been using Buy UPC Codes | Barcodes Online for Amazon, Rakuten and Sears and I haven't had any problems and fast service.


----------

